# Male or female!!!!! Need help asap!!!!



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

this female i think has been living in my ten gallon tank with my other 2 females for like 6 months now all 3 get along and flare at eachother a lil bit but mostly just swimming around not doing much playing a lil but they dont try and kill eachother or anything like that do i have a male that was rasied with these impossible i thought cause the 2 whites/opaque ones might be but i have a totally diff its dragon betta colorful when the other unknown female/male is pure white er whatever i put picks up need to know before putting new females in tank!

P>S i think i have a female betta with male fins no joke been doing reasearch like made she has very small beard cant even see it unless she flares has egg spot but her anal fins are a lil longer than normal female and and a lil thicker is this even possible when i put it in my crowntail bettas tank like his home home they get along like boy and girl will do like a lil dance he will flutter his tail in her face and she will do the same and act all like they love eachother.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you get a close-up picture of him/her flaring, and a clear shot of the ventrals?  I'm saying female at the moment (breeders are creating longer-finned females these days) because of the length of the ventral fins, but the pictures are a little blurry.


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

im trying its tuff shes a frickin camera shy ill try and put her in her own lil jar real quik


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

my pics are on my phone so take a min but yeah i let my 2 new females in with the unknow sex white is what i call her or him right now but yeah they all seem fine idk im also new to bettas trying to get good pairs to breed so yeah dont wanna breed 2 males but deff just trying to get the fish right now i got a 10 gallon 1.5 gallon for my crowntail mail and my 2 veil tials i think are in vases right now but wanna get all my males in 2 or 3 gallons but that will take a lil time but yeah posting new pics asap


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

this is one of 3 more i got waiting on an e mail the other 3 are better so sorry its taking so long

shes rarely flares and when she dose its only at like the dragon bettas but that pics got an ok pic of her side gill where u would clearly be able to see his beard if she was a guy but to me shes got a really small beard more of a female and an egg spot i tryed to get an egg spot but will males have egg spots sumtimes????? i hope shes a girl if she is is she true white or opaque add me as ur friend you seem like you know alot

you cant see her egg spot really in that pic but when shes in the tank swimming up to get food its like a lil bright white dot right between her ventrical fins

i know shes got long ventricals but why would she have an egg spot and not kill 4 other female bettas 2 of which are small as just little babies in my albums i have a pic of the white baby and they all play all day and i put that unknown sex one in with my clearly male crowntail and she like would lay on her side andt offer her belly to him andt and he would like swim to the top of the tank and then down to her and kept doing that not fast but normal moderate rate ya know its weird its acts like a female has an egg spot but long fins and long thick ventricals but looks like a male so idk help me im going crazy lol im sad too cause she would make awesome babies


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Heads up, some males especially young males have eggspots, only some of the time. I have had that happen and o think it happened again.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm, those ventrals are longer than I thought. Now I'm tempted to say male...


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah but shes not that young and why are my pictures off here they are not even up on my thread!!!! took me like 2 hours to get them on here


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

shes a lil older and shes bigger than my crowntail and my veiltail and their vertical fins are a lil longer


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pics are all there. Is anyone else not seeing them?


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Male


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

From the ventrals, I would say male. An egg spot isn't a sure-fire way to tell gender, even on the older fish - one of my males who's a little over a year old has an egg spot and yet has fathered a spawn.

Also, I would never, _ever_ put two betta's together if you're not sure of the gender, and sometimes not even then. You're lucky your crowntail is passive - he could have easily hurt your white one even if it is a girl (almost lost a female this way once - was trying to breed her with a male and he just ripped her up. Can't even imagine what would have happened if she was a male! x.x) You even have to be wary about having a small amount of females together - one girl will be more dominant than the other and will pick on her.
Anyways, just a little side track. Not trying to be mean, I'm just saying that that's probably not the best idea, even if your crowntail didn't do anything to the other fish.


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

so what the sure fire way to make sure she is a female or male i could try the put her in a vase too see if she blows a bubble nest but i currently have 2 males in vases and they have nver blown a bubble nest.... and dont worrie about being mean i need your peoples help im new to betta keeping like how to do it right but i just currently lost my job and its hard to get new tanks and stuff but yeah i have 2 kinda older dangon betta well this one is frickin huge but deff female looks like she was kept in like a 50 gallon er sumthing cause shes just big not like bloated or dropsy but just big ill try and take pics of her and 2 younger female not even an inch long but for sure a female cause fins and ventricals alll smaller maybe my male craowntail is just passive... but i also watched them chase eachother around and it looked like she just got stressed out cause it was unwanted fins maybe and she layed in my shot glass thats plastic colorful and she just would breath heavily and like when he would go by her he would like not even wannt fight but looks like he wants her attention like he gose to her flares his gills swimms away then will like spread all his fins flare do some weird lil flutter thing with his tail in her face now whats that mean im not sure i have a hard time finding places on fish/betta maily betta behavoir im not sure how she should act or even him at some point but i thought maybe since they were both all close to eachothers face without flaring and flutting their tails at one another maily like in eacothers faces and like on eachothers tails idk i dont have a spawn tanks on these

10gallon- drangon/dark, dragon/lighter, baby white/opaque, baby white speckel unknown female/male beautiful white/opaque idk, and chinese alge eater
1.5gallon tetra- crowntail
vases-males veilstails i think not sure


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Bubble nests are never a good way to tell gender. Some girls blow them too, and some males never blow them. The only sure fire ways is to get him/her to flare and to check their ventrals.

When flaring, males will tend to flare sideways and turn their head in order to look bigger. Females tend to flare head on and face the mirror. The length of the ventrals suggests that he is a male


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I say male. Males can have egg spots too. He looks like a male- in fins and body. Females have a shorter body than most males. Males are longer usually. And it's more likely to have a male with shorter than normal fins than a female with longer than normal fins. One of my friends has a female with long fins, but no where near as long as your's.


----------

